# have these features ever been in a bow



## JonSidneyB (Nov 12, 2005)

1. A non-compound bow with a sight done in this manner.

In the riser section, a window or two bars framing an itergal sight where you look through the riser section to use the sight.

2. A cut out in the riser section where the arrow passes through the cut out instead of a shelf.


----------



## dunnhead (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.pse-archery.com/deputy.htm

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

York Archery made a bow like that in the 80's. Boog


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I will one day have to get what I want made.

I want a modern bow that has very specific design features for a specific mission.

The backpacking bow intended to be carried inside the backpack.

This bow would have these features:

Be ambedex
have a sight
the whole kit minimal in volume when broken down.

Here is how I think a bow that fit these requirements would be done.

1. It would be a takedown design of course

2. The limbs would be stright like a longbows...recurve or compound types are just too bulky.

3. The riser would fairly stright like a longbow so as to not occupy too much space. The riser would be of a shoot through design that had the sight also in the shoot through section. This window would be as narrow as possible but still be functional. The reason for the centered sight would be that it would pack better with nothing hanging off the side.

Basically a very stright riser takedown longbow of a shoot though design with sites centered above the shoot through feature.

I might have to learn how to build one myself or get one built.
wonders if anyone out here has worked with titanium.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

go to archeryhistory.com and look under recurves for the SABO bow made in the 60's or early 70's


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Jim,

I knew what I was thinking about had to have been done before. This is very close to what I am looking for. 

I just need to strighten out the the front to back portion of the riser, figure out the best way to do the handle, figure what is the best custom built sight set up for it would be, best limbs for it and I am on my way.

I will not take much alteration of that design to made for a very small backback storable shape for a longbow.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Titanium!*



JonSidneyB said:


> I think I will one day have to get what I want made.
> 
> I might have to learn how to build one myself or get one built.
> wonders if anyone out here has worked with titanium.


I spent 35 years in the Ti industry. A Ti handle is too heavy. 1.5 times the weight of aluminum. 6061 T6 aluminum is a good strong material and can be machined easily.

Have fun!


----------

